# Carpal tunnel op



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm sure there are many of you who have had the op and I was just wondering how long it was before you could drive again?

I think him in doors is worrying about how long he is going to have to sit beside me as a passenger :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Will this give you the experience of being 'back seat driven'?

:lol: 


Alan


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Two weeks once the stitches are out, well thats when the wife drove, Dennis


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

brillopad said:


> Two weeks once the stitches are out, well thats when the wife drove, Dennis


Sounds about right - it's much less time than after a knee replacement, Mrs S has to drive until the end of the month - that's 6 weeks after I left hospital.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Will this give you the experience of being 'back seat driven'?
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I already tell _ him _ where to go :wink:

I suppose the boot will be on the other foot now

second thoughts, I'll still tell him where to go, its my van![/quote]

That's my sort of woman but give him the trousers back when your finished :lol:

Alan


----------

